# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  please humor me...please
Okay, so I've got this crazy life's ambition to learn how to say the phrase, "My pants are on fire!" in as many languages as possible.  
It's stupid, I know, but you never know when you'll be in a random country and your pants will be on fire for some reason, and you'll end up running down the street yelling while everyone around you will not understand a word you're saying. 
I'm gonna need help, not some guy sitting on his porch saying, "Look at dee seely Amereekan, he is tinking it is funny because he run with his pants on fire. Ha, crazee Amereekanski. I tink I not help him."

----------


## Friendy

У меня горят штаны. (U menya goryat shtany)
На мне горят штаны. (Na mne goryat shtany)
Instead штаны(shtany) you may also say брюки (bryuki). But I wish you not to get into situation like that.  ::

----------


## Tu-160

> please humor me...please

 YOU humored me! As much as you could. All the night I will think about a crazy American who wants to say "My pants are on fire!" in all languages. Powerful!

----------


## DDT

I can think of at least two occasions where the fellow near me actually had his pants on fire and on neither occasion did the person say " my pants are on fire". The coversation went more like this:-
FIRST GUY........"Hey Merve!"
MAN WITH PANTS ON FIRE..........."What?"
FIRST GUY..............(slight pause)...."Your pants are on fire!"
 Both times they merely jumped around frantically swatting out the flames while the rest of us cracked up laughing. So as you can see, not a lot of sympathy for a man with his pants afire.

----------


## manser

Spanish:

----------


## Бармалей

[quote=manser]Spanish:

----------


## Chuvak

Its funny to raise so outdated thread!!!  ::

----------


## basurero

> It's funny to raise such an outdated thread!!!

----------

